# difference between dwarf hamster muesli and hamster muesli



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

hi, I might be rescuing 2 maybe 3 (depending on how vets go) little rob hamsters and was just wondering whether they would be ok eating normal hamster muesli or if I should feed them on dwarf?
I know it may seem like a silly question because why would there be a special dwarf one if they would eat normal but I'm struggling to figure out the difference.. :blush:
thanks


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

go with the drawf food. the normal hamster food would be too big for a robo as its designed for a syrian hamster which is alot bigger.


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

thank you! Will pick some up when I'm shopping for toys for them! Makes sense now that size is the biggest difference.. :blush:


----------



## Plebob (Apr 11, 2011)

I feed my robo and my russian the dwarf food from pets at home - it is quite different from the normal hamster food. The food is smaller and it has more seeds in it rather than flakes.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Rat rations does a nice dwarf hamster mix


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, ooo I might have a look at ratrations cheers.

I'm so excited I already have names lol the guy that gave them up did so because 2 of the 3 aren't well :-( one has a big tumour on her back which he didn't bother seeing the vet about :-( and the other has a strange head tilt.. so they are off to the vet today and hopefully I'll end up with 3 hamsters tonight 

I've already ordered a zoozone for them because the cage their in atm in my view is too small.


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

I might be wrong about this, but I bought dwarf ham mix for my Chinese because I believe all dwarves are prone to diabetes, so the specialist dwarf ham mixes (eg. silvers on rat rations) have no or very low levels of sugar. They don't have any of the corn, pea or carrot pieces which you find in normal ham food. This helps prevent the ham developing diabetes and/or doesn't give them major fluctuations in blood glucose levels if they have already developed the condition. 

Hopefully someone can confirm if this is true or not?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes HazelandDan you're right. I highly recommend Silvers dwarf hamster mix as i feed my dwarf girl this and she adores the stuff and eats it all up. It's good for her and she doesn't leave waste. It's got a great variety of seeds etc in it so will keep them happy


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks you mentioned about the mixes not having peas in but I've picked the mix with flaked peas in it, should I just get the basic mix? I haven't ordered it yet like because I still don't know if I'm getting them


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

If it's the mix from RatRations then it should okay since they are selling it and Silver has researched it. I just go with the Basic personally


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm sure the one with peas in is fine, if Silver has designed it especially for dwarves. I just went for the basic one - I've only ever made one order, so may try something different next time. But I reiterate what Peter said, my ham LOVES it.... hoovers it all up and runs off to stash it somewhere - everything gets eaten and he's a happy healthy little fluff  

Good luck with the little ones!


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks, think I'll just stick with the basic for now like, and hope they like it as much as everyone else's hammies do!
Soo happy aswell the one with the tumor on its back has been checked and the vet says it's just full of liquid and not cancerous! woohoo!  which means I'll be bringing all 3 home as soon as my zoozone arrives


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

great news! i look forward to seeing pics of the little cuties once you have them with you


----------

